# Once Good - Still Good



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

A link to my new article ONCE GOOD - STILL GOOD http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/140301


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ONCE GOOD - STILL GOOD
by Mike Price
Easy-access URL (Copy & paste into emails, forums, etc. - no login required):
http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/140301

I have always liked certain Ruger products as far back as the early and mid 1970's. I have owned and hunted with many Ruger rifles and revolvers. I have used their bolt action and single shot rifles along with the GP100, Redhawk, Super Redhawk, Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk and Vaquero revolvers. In fact until the mid 1980's, I killed more deer with revolvers than with rifles.

I remember when I bought my first Ruger Redhawk 44 magnum revolver. I was in love with that revolver then and I still feel that way today. They are strong revolvers that feel nice in your hands, holster easy, balance well, shoot great and in fact mine is accurate. The Redhawk Handles handloads extremely well. I have killed deer and hogs with my Redhawk. It is also easy to use the Redhawk when in thick cover. Driving a 320gr gas check lead bullet out of my Redhawk is a real hammer.

I decided that I was going to buy another one for my grandson since he likes mine and guess what? Ruger has dropped their line of Redhawks! In Ruger's defense, as if they needed any, they are producing a lot of new stuff. Ruger, is considering the business point of view and that is their right. I believe they should if it is due to a lack of sales. But I

320gr Gas Check 6 round standing free hand with Redhawk
(small holes grandson shooting his 22lr revolver)
find it hard to see this being anything other than Ruger concerned with their bottom line, and I understand that. I wish they would continue the long tradition of a great revolver like the Redhawk. There are lots of folks over the years that have liked and do like the Ruger Redhawk! Needless to say I love the Redhawk.

They have dropped another gun in recent years from their line that was a favorite, if not my favorite rife produced by Ruger. It is the Ruger No. 1 Standard single shot rifle. I contacted Mike Fifer, the CEO of Ruger and ask him why they dropped the Ruger No. 1 Standard and he said the following in an email he sent me and I quote:

Dear Mr. Price,

Your comments are important to us, hence this venue.

If you want a #1 Standard, you might want to check with Lipseys, whom I believe has a variety of calibers in stock.

We dropped the rifle from our catalog offerings because the volume - or lack thereof -dictated that change. We have found, however, that the old adage, "absence makes the heart grow fonder," works for items we remove from the catalog. After they stay out for a few years, it can be worth bringing them back for a limited engagement.

All the fence-sitters get one more chance to buy the firearm they were thinking so hard about but never taking the action on. So you might see the #1 Standard again.

Best regards, Mike Fifer

You might see the #1 Standard brought back for a limited engagement! I found myself set back by his statement. Ruger has the right to think this way and do this, but it speaks of the bottom line and making more money off limited runs. Don't take the things

I am saying the wrong way. I want Ruger to succeed and stay in business, but I find this hard to swallow! Maybe some of you don't and maybe it is just me.

Well the same thing has taken place with the Ruger Redhawk double action revolver. I admit that it grieves me and now I wish I had bought two of them and a couple more No. 1 Standard rifles before they dropped these guns. Ruger is producing AR rifles and the new Ruger American, along with a lot of other new items that are pretty good stuff. I miss the good old stuff they use to make. Maybe it is because I am nostalgic and that causes me to feel this way, I don't know, but I can't help it. I am wondering if I will want to pay the elevated price when either the Redhawk or Ruger No. 1 Standard ends up coming back for a limited run?

Maybe Mike Fifer was right and I sat on the fence, because I almost bought another Redhawk and Ruger No. 1 Standard. Of course hind site is perfect, just wished I had seen this coming. I know that I can buy a used Redhawk or No. 1 Standard, but that is not like owing a new one. With a new one you know every round you put down the barrel. You know how it was used in the field and how it was cleaned, cared for and stored.

If the price is over the line when they have a limited run, I will settle for a used one. The Ruger Redhawk and the Ruger No. 1 Standard were once good guns and are still good guns. I wish Ruger still made these two fine guns. I for one will indeed appreciate it when Ruger brings them back for a limited engagement.


----------

